# ,  / > Yaesu >    Vertex FTL-7011

## strange

!     FTL-7011 4-  .   CE5        -Vertex.  ,    (  )   -       Vertex  Yaesu,       .     (    ) -    .              GP(gm)300    .            ,   .        ,    :
1    
2    PC  COM .
3      FTL  5   DOS 
4  F9     FTL7011    (enable)
5  F8  F5()      
6            ,     .
7         
8           F6 ()        MONI        (   MON.
   ,               -           .    ,       ,    ,      ?       ().             .

----------


## strange

(  )        ,        . -    ?

----------

